# ati-drivers' problem?(solved)

## lovegnu

today I update my system.The ati-drivers update to 8.35.5.but it's not work.

The fglrx module load false during booting system.

my kernel vesion is 2.6.19-gentoo-r2

I use ati-drivers ^x86.How can I deal with it?

kernel image's problem.I rebuild the kernel, everything is ok.I change the driver to 8.32.5 x86.

before I rebuild the kernel, each version of ati-drivers can't load the fglrx module correctly.

I don't  know why.Thanks b_nutzer remind me rebuild the kernel.Last edited by lovegnu on Sat Mar 31, 2007 11:11 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

Look at your X log - /var/log/Xorg.[0|93].log and check your opengl config eselect opengl show.

----------

## lovegnu

I think it's none of xwindow system's busyness.

It can't load module.There's something wrong with fglrx module.

When I use modprobe fglrx for load the module, a message show "FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/video/fglrx.ko): Invalid module format"

but I don't meet this mistake before I update my system today.

who can help me?

----------

## b_nutzer

Did you re-emerge the drivers after upgrading your kernel?

----------

## lovegnu

No,I don't upgrading my kernel.It's old.It's fine.

I just upgrading my ati-drivers.

----------

## b_nutzer

Check if the symlink is false set.

ls -l /usr/src/

----------

## ok

I can't load the new fglrx modul, too.

dmesg:

```
[   35.763000] fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[   35.764000] fglrx: Unknown symbol try_to_freeze

[   39.221000] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

[  692.390000] fglrx: Unknown symbol try_to_freeze

[  743.503000] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[  754.413000] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[ 1128.417000] fglrx: Unknown symbol try_to_freeze

[ 1209.836000] fglrx: Unknown symbol try_to_freeze

```

 sys-kernel/suspend2-sources  (~)2.6.19-r3

x11-drivers/ati-drivers

Installed versions:  8.35.5(12:20:19 03/31/07)(acpi kernel_linux qt3)

----------

## ok

I was too fast, there is a bug report for my problem: Bugzilla Bug 172852

----------

## diegoto

i have this problem!

```

localhost ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            43936  0

snd_mixer_oss          18944  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           7428  0

snd_seq_oss            33664  0

snd_seq_midi_event     11008  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                52992  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device         11028  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

fglrx                 764292  11

r8169                  29832  0

intel_agp              27328  1

```

```

localhost ~ # eselect opengl show

ati

```

```

localhost ~ # fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)

```

```

localhost ~ # glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

```

Why not have DRI !! and OpenGL no set ATI !

Sorry for my english!

----------

## number_nine

So what's the resolution for this?  Link to Bugzilla 172852.

As an alternative, I tried installing ~x86 vanilla-sources (2.6.20.3) and ~x86 gentoo-sources (2.6.20-gentoo-r4) and manually applying the suspend2 patches from suspend2.net (suspend2-2.2.9-for-2.6.20.patch.bz2).

The kernel build fails:

```

  CC      kernel/power/snapshot.o

kernel/power/snapshot.c:661: error: conflicting types for 'saveable_highmem_page'

kernel/power/power.h:193: error: previous declaration of 'saveable_highmem_page' was here

make[2]: *** [kernel/power/snapshot.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [kernel/power] Error 2

make: *** [kernel] Error 2

```

Where to go from here?

----------

## hemna

I have this same problem w/ the suspend2 sources  :Sad: 

----------

